# Meat Claws for pulled pork



## darwin101 (Nov 19, 2014)

I saw by accident a set of tools for pulling pork one day while surfing.  After doing a bit of research I found a pair that has good reviews on Amazon for $14.  I got myself a set and I was very surprised by the quality.  These are sturdy and seem to be very well made.

(I have no interest in the company or know anyone that works there.)

Wolf Claws

  ​











61nqk%2BPiLRL._SL1136_.jpg



__ darwin101
__ Nov 19, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Nov 19, 2014)

I have something similar. They work great. They are good for moving large hot cuts of meat as well.













20140222_181335.jpg



__ themule69
__ Feb 22, 2014






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes, a product like that is great , I have some like David's . Love them...

have fun and . . .


----------



## talan64 (Nov 19, 2014)

I have the Bear Paw Meat Handles, and they work great.  I also added a full sheet pan that I got from my local Cash & Carry, that I just put on the counter and use the bear paws, no mess, and no chance of puncturing the bottom. Clean up is a breeze as long as it is cleaned as soon as the pulling is done!


----------

